# Facebook Stock (Oh Excuse Me...Meta) Took A Nose Dive



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 10, 2022)

I was astonished the other day when I saw the big dip in FB shares. The company, now called Meta Platforms lost $85 a share on Feb 3rd. In the next few days, the stock was down by $103 a share. Even at that, my personal investment of FB is still up by 325%. I remember when it was over 500%.  Do you own any Facebook stock or any of the FANG stocks (Facebook [now called Mets], Amazon, Netflix, Google) Apple was added later to make the acronym FAANG.
https://www.investopedia.com/terms/f/fang-stocks-fb-amzn.asp


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 10, 2022)

That's cuz Facebook sucks. They've fixed it so we can no longer enjoy it because of all the community standard crap they have in place. Tough to be interested in a place that bans you from stuff on your own page for saying "hi" to someone. Literally the word hi.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 11, 2022)

They fell the most in one day then any other stock in history.

each day we stay invested we literally are reinvesting  either in something new or what we had .

so while a stock is up for us , when it plunges it does not matter what we are up in in it .our net worth takes the same hit whether we fell that much on something we just bought or it is an existing stock we own .

it is no different then crypto  falling 50% ….it does t matter what you paid , your investment took a 50% hit ….

heck , when I started in 1987 anyvmoney I put in the portfolio back then is 7 figures today …If that plunges 25-50% it’s a hit regardless what I paid


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2022)

I own them through mutual funds.

That's something to consider when buying funds and thinking about diversification.  

When you look at the major investments in many funds with similar objectives, the top holdings are often the same small group of stocks.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 11, 2022)

I like fidelity low priced stock fund since it tends to avoid the faang stocks …

it is hard to avoid having most diversified funds effected when faang falls..

even fidelity contra held about 10% Facebook.

one of the reasons one of my portfolios i run is from the fidelity insight newsletter…

they know what all the funds hold and they construct portfolios with little over lap .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> That's cuz Facebook sucks. They've fixed it so we can no longer enjoy it because of all the community standard crap they have in place. Tough to be interested in a place that bans you from stuff on your own page for saying "hi" to someone. Literally the word hi.


I know what you mean Marci. I was almost put into Facebook jail a couple of times for posts "not meeting community standards". WTF!! One time they blocked me from checking "Like" on someone's post...it wasn't even political or social. Yet I saw on the news the other day that FB is being charged with allowing content that hate groups used to communicate with their following. Surely their content didn't meet "community standards". My son and a friend were both in FB jail for awhile.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 11, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> They fell the most in one day then any other stock in history.
> 
> each day we stay invested we literally are reinvesting  either in something new or what we had .
> 
> ...


That being said, it's still better having invested $35 a share and having it be at $232 than having invested $475 a share and having it fall to $232, especially for those who dropped a whole lot of money to buy the stock.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That being said, it's still better having invested $35 a share and having it be at $232 than having invested $475 a share and having it fall to $232, especially for those who dropped a whole lot of money to buy the stock.


not really .  in both cases you lost the same amount of money .

dont forget , investing in another stock and getting to 10k and then putting it in facebook and having it fall to 5k is no different then buying face book at 10k and having it fall to 5k .

in both cases you are down exactly the same amount .

the problem is there is no such thing as "playing with the house money "  .it is ALWAYS  playing with our own money


----------



## Liberty (Feb 11, 2022)

Got one fund that really works great when Nasdaq craters.  Its overall return is very close to other  goof nasdaq included funds over the course of 10 years, too.  Of course when the market crashes there's no where in equity to hide, but in bear markets its nice to have some cover.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 11, 2022)

Well I get in trouble and banned from stream chats by facebook just for talking to my friends in stream. I am talking too much so they ban me from chat for several hrs at a time. One time I wasn't allowed to post in groups at all or join them or even share anything to my own page for a whole week and there was no reason why. I don't use the help line because the one time I did I asked for help twice and got locked out of my acct. and had to go make a new one. Some of the streamers are moving over to Twitch cuz they're tired of the BS. I don't know if user surveys affect the markets or not but FB recently did a survey of it's users and I'm sure most were negative.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 11, 2022)

I know people ...quite a few, that have now closed their Facebook accounts.  Headwinds coming untiltheir "Meta" whatever gets up and billing.  Personally have never been on it.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2022/02/03/facebook-users-decline-meta-stock/6651329001/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> not really .  in both cases you lost the same amount of money .
> 
> dont forget , investing in another stock and getting to 10k and then putting it in facebook and having it fall to 5k is no different then buying face book at 10k and having it fall to 5k .
> 
> ...





Liberty said:


> I know people ...quite a few, that have now closed their Facebook accounts.  Headwinds coming untiltheir "Meta" whatever gets up and billing.  Personally have never been on it.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2022/02/03/facebook-users-decline-meta-stock/6651329001/


MJ...some of your replies make my head spin. LOL 

Liberty Interesting article. I know some who have gotten off FB too...then some came back. FB has really been getting on my nerves lately too but I doubt I'll leave because I've made great connections with family and friends across the states and I'd like to maintain them. I'm thinking about selling my little bit of shares though.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 12, 2022)

Robot Mark Zuckerberg was brilliant in setting up this social media site, but now that they have captured their members' information, followed them with ads and content and have instigated divisiveness within our country, he can go down in flames as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> MJ...some of your replies make my head spin. LOL
> 
> Liberty Interesting article. I know some who have gotten off FB too...then some came back. FB has really been getting on my nerves lately too but I doubt I'll leave because I've made great connections with family and friends across the states and I'd like to maintain them. I'm thinking about selling my little bit of shares though.


they can make ones head spin because much of what people believe are myth and poor financial logic  or bad advice .

so when someone tries to show them why a certain way of thinking is flawed it is like they learned the earth isn’t flat


----------

